# Here's How the Deal Went Down........



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Jimmy, my redfish partner, went out and put the smackdown on a limit of Red Snapper Wednesday and on the way home last night I stopped by his house and he was good enough to let me leave with two fillets of fresh Red Snapper. 

Now....Here's how the deal went down. 

After the boys got back from the movies tonight, took the fillets out of the fridge and washed them, cut the ribs out and cut the chine bones out. Then I took each boneless fillet and cut them into smaller thin (about 1/2inch thick) 3"x 2" pieces. I probably ended up with about 30-35 pieces from the two fillets. 

In a frying pan I poured enough olive oil to cover the bottom to about a 1/4" and fired the burner to get the oil hot enough to slow or lightly fry. Each piece of snapper was breaded in seasoned here at home bread crumbs then lightly fried to a gold color which was fairly quick due to the thin pieces of meat. As they came out of the oil each piece was set aside in a towel lined plate to finish as well as drain any excess oil. 

After all the fish was completed, the burner remained hot with the remaining olive oil, fish drippings and loose bread crumbs and the fry was killed with a 4oz snack size portion of Dole Mandarin Oranges in Juice. The Mandarin Orange Sections were mashed to become loose cells instead of sections. It was brought back to a fry and just enough White Wine was added to kill it again. Just before it came to a boil, a pour of half and half, a healthy portion of roasted minced garlic and some Old Bay. It came back to a boil and the heat was lowered to allow the sauce to reduce. 

In the mean time, a Vine Ripened Tomato (for real) was sliced as thin as I was able to slice it. A loaf of Epi French Bread was sliced diaginally and lightly finished to a very light brown surface without being toasted. 

Both pieces of bread were lathered with the Mandarin Wine Sauce then layered with a couple of pieces of the Snapper then topped with an extremely thin slice of tomato and a leaf of Butter Lettuce. Plated with Vinegar and Salt Kettle Chips and Lemonaide. 

I thought Connor was going to bite his fingers..............


Dang. 





.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang Indeed..............................


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

sounds like it went down well


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Curtis,
You ought to open a Marina with a restaurant. With your cooking and fishing prowess, you couldn't miss.


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:thumbup: sounds good


----------

